# Does taking dhea make forbroids bigger



## theatrefan (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi  Everyone,

I am new to this site. I am 43 and a half. My amh is 10.9 which I think is good for my age. However I have a big dilemma. I am still worried that my egg quality might be bad because of my age. I would like to do everything I can to have the best possible response to stimmulation by taking different things before stimmulation. I am have 2 or 3 fobroids under the lining of my womb which I will have operations to treat. However I would love to try dhea to improve egg quality but I am worried it will make the fobroids grow back inside my womb. I am also wondering does flaxseed, wheatgerm, wheatgrass, spirulina, Maca and coq10 increase testosterone? I believe if testosterone reaches 3 it is bad for egg quality.

Has anyone taken dhea who has had fobroids removed inside their womb and did the dhea make them grow back? I am very worried about this and I would love to hear from someone.  Regards    Theatrefan


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Never used DHEA as all consultants I've ever been with are anti it. Oestrogen makes fibroids grow though definitely, so every IVF cycle they get fed.(told this by the conultant who removed my monster broids)


----------

